# Javascript als resource mit JSF2 einbinden



## dunhillone (24. Jun 2010)

Hi.. Stehe gerade vor dem Problem das ich javascript dateien in eine JSF2 Datei einbinden will. 

Als Beispiel, so würde ich es mit einer Grafik machen: 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:graphicImage name="/images/flags/germany.png"/>
```
. 

Was wäre dazu das pendant bei javascript?


----------



## knoppers (25. Jun 2010)

genau das gleiche wie man es in html machen würde


```
<script language='JavaScript' src='script/en.js' type='text/javascript'></SCRIPT>
```


----------



## Deadalus (13. Jul 2010)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die JSF eigene Lösung vorziehen: 

Dazu müssen folgende Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein: 

In deinem Webverzeichnis existiert ein Ordner "resources" in dem hast du für gewöhnlich ein Ordner "js" mit den JavaScript Files und zum beispiel ein Ordner "css" für css Files. 

Um die Dateien zu includieren benutzt du folgende JSF Komponente: 

<hutputScript library="js" name="deineJS_Datei.js" />
Analog dazu kannst du auch CSS Datein so einbinden:
<hutputStylesheet library="css" name="deineCSS_Datei.css">


----------

